# Tech-Mini



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

*File Name*: Tech-Mini
*File Submitter*: OldSpookASA
*File Submitted*: 06 Jan 2013
*File Category*: Slingshots

Good small frame. Easily made from multiplex or plywood. Can be held right or left handed.

Click here to download this file


----------

